# Day 61 of my heavily planted tank



## Codraw (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi all,

This is my tank on Day 61.
the plants are :
Java moss,
Dwarf baby tears,
AR mini,
Rotala 'Bonsai',
Staurogyne repens,
Hydrocotyle tripartita,
Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria)


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome looking tank!! !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful! How large is the tank?


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

The small scale plants look perfect. The Wisteria might be too fast growing. A million other choices when you run Co2.
Looks great!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Codraw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my tank on Day 61.
> the plants are :
> ...


Your tank looks very good! i dont think i would change a thing, Let the carpet spand to the left side of the tank, and boom! your done! Good job!


----------

